# Which Reel & Line?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 9ft Sage RPLXI. Which reel do you think would be a better pairing for redfish, the Danielsson Loop Evotec LW 6 nine or the Galvan OB-6?

Also, what line brand, size, style etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BTW, my rod is a 9 weight.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Dang Matt wish I had been tying fly fish heavily back then! I think the Loop will be your best bet. I have the SA textured saltwater taper and I like it pretty good. My 6 weight has the SA redfish mastery and I like it as well for shorter shots


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*buy what you can afford*

I've been using Royal Wulff triangle taper flyline, it's two tone so you can gauge where you are in regards to the shooting head.. Hatch outdoors has a new backing that is smaller in diameter than majority of backing, but twice the tensile strength. Either reel you have is very adequate for your quarry. Tight lines...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

molokaipake said:


> I've been using Royal Wulff triangle taper flyline, it's two tone so you can gauge where you are in regards to the shooting head.. Hatch outdoors has a new backing that is smaller in diameter than majority of backing, but twice the tensile strength. Either reel you have is very adequate for your quarry. Tight lines...


 Thanks!


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Any reel with a descent drag is fine for Red fish. For the line I like the Rio Redfish taper when the water is warm and the striper line in winter.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Reel should be the one you like. Even a bull will not likely tax your reel.....a big jackfish, though, is another matter. Line depends on your casting skill level. Most shots will be fairly close (assuming sight-fishing), and a quality weight forward floating line will let you lay it out quietly enough. If you want to reach out (80 ft and beyond) a shooting head/running line is better. Makes a little more racket when it hits the water due to the increased diameter. I actually use a floating Rio Skagit head looped to a Rio running line. Loops allow me to change to a sinking head when looking blind into deeper water. However, this set-up is not well suited for close in fish.


----------

